# Looking for a better bumper pull toy hauler



## GerryR (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi
We are new to your forum and currently have a 21 ft. bumper pull toy hauler and want to upgrade to a newer model with aluminum frame, better insulation etc. in the area of 24-28 ft. We have looked at Desert Fox, Stealth and Sandstorm and would like input from anyone who has a unit that would meet our criteria. We don't dry camp a lot but would like to have at least 75 gallons fresh water, at least a 30 gallon fueling station and a 4k generator. What we would like to know is how long have you had your rig, what you think are its plus's and minus's and have you found one that you'd like better. Thanks for all your input and help.
Gerry


----------



## C Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcom to the forum Gerry.  Cant help you on toy hauler.  Owned most others and Airstream was best IMO.  Desert Fox has a good reputation.  Now if you want to hide the " Stealth "  might work.LOL


----------



## vanole (Mar 13, 2016)

Raining down here in S. Fla and looking out my window I see a couple that pulled in today with a Lance toyhauler that might be something to look at. Heck I knew Lance made truck campers did not know they made these type of units.


----------

